# Softwares for unlocking the MicroSD card



## midhu (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Last month I bought a  *1GB  Kingstion   Micro SD* card for my Nokia 3110, and I have set a password to it.  But now I forgot the password, so can we *any tools to  unlock  the MicroSD card* because when I tried to access the same card in a different phone its asking for password.

Thanks,
Midhun.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2008)

Try a low level format.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

Low level format will help, but if you want to recover the data, I dont know. Where did you set the password? and can you set a password for microsd cards?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 10, 2008)

^ Why not? You can set a password for any card.


----------



## midhu (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Thanks 4 the reply

We can set the password to MicroSD card thru some Nokia phone 
I have searched the same on Kingston site 
*www.kingston.com/support/FLASHMEMORYCARDS/mediaGeneral6.asp 

But apart from low level format can we have any other tools for this..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 11, 2008)

@Pathik
Can you set a password for a Memory Stick? used in Sony Ericsson.

Ohkay, so did you try accessing the card via a card reader? if you can, do it, and recover the files. Then run a low level format to clear the password. Put the files back. I think that should work.


----------



## Pathik (Jun 11, 2008)

I meant the Nokia fones wala cards.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 11, 2008)

@op: why not try your luck with mounting your phone with card on *GNU/Linux*?


----------



## lav_108 (Sep 24, 2008)

i forgot passward of my 1GB Kingstion Micro SD now i want to unlock it. how can i unlock it.


----------

